# 11-Jährige, Dialer; Zusammenhang mit "WinMuschi"?



## Vertriebsmeister (11 April 2005)

Mein Tochter (11J.) hat beim Surfen eine Homepage besucht auf der wohl ein Auto-Dialer "wartete". Welche Homepage ist nicht mehr herausfindbar.

So bin ich drauf gekommen:
Ich habe ein "seltsames" Icon auf dem Desktop meiner Tochter entdeckt => WinMuschi.
Sie konnte mir nicht sagen seit wann genau diese Icon auf *Ihrem* Desktop liegt. Sie hat mir jedoch versichert *nie* eine "OK"-Seite abgesendet zu haben (Ich hatte meinen Kindern Beispielseiten (Hausaufgabenhilfe, etc.) gezeigt und entsprechend gewarnt).
Den PC (WinXP) verwenden 5 Familienmitglieder und nur auf *einem* Desktop war dieses Icon.

Meine Reaktion:
Nun habe ich *sofort* das Icon (= Verknüpfung) und das zugehörige Programm in den Papierkorb geschoben. (Inzwischen, nach Studium dieses hervorragenden Forums, wieder herausgeholt und gesichert).
Die DFÜ-Verbindung habe ich erst ein paar Tage später entdeckt und gelöscht (Die konnte ich leider nicht wieder herstellen    )
Die Telefonnummer kann ich auch nicht mehr rekonstruieren.  
In der Registry findet sich mehrfach der Eintrag "...WinMuschi" => Registry ist inzwischen exportiert

Nach ? Wochen kam die übliche Telefonrechnung (Anfang März) und damit die Bestätigung das *eine* Einwahl am 15.02.2005 über "dtms AG" mit 0900 stattgefunden hat (30EUR).
Ein Anruf bei der Telekom ergab, daß ich die Rechnung um den "strittigen" Betrag kürzen soll und den Rest "einfach" überweisen. (Hier wäre ein Widerspruch zusätzlich notwendig gewesen; weiß ich seit dem Besuch hier auch)

Inzwischen kommt eine Mahnung von NexNet die den "fehlenden" Betrag einfordern. 

Wie soll ich nun weiter vorgehen? Die Situation ist ja durch mein Vorgehen nicht erleichtert worden. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.  

Soll ich noch Widerspruch (oder Einspruch) bei der Telekom einlegen?
Ist ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom noch von Nutzen?
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach dem **richtigen** Schreiben an NexNet. Es gibt ja einige Muster-Schreiben, aber ich bin unsicher welchen ich wählen soll.


Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Tipps bereits im Voraus.   


Beste Grüße

Frank


----------



## KatzenHai (11 April 2005)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------



## sascha (11 April 2005)

Könntest Du mal bitte die komplette 0900-Nummer posten? winmuschi ist ein Fall für sich, der vor einiger Zeit gehörig Wirbel verursacht hat. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die wieder "neu" ins Geschäft einsteigen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2005)

@sascha: meinst du so was in der Art wie beigefügt? (damals...)
Jedenfalls soll Vertriebsmeister hier mal die Nummer nennen, auch nur zT, falls nicht ganz bekannt.
Und alles schön aufheben...

@Vertriebsmeister: Diese Bilders sind von einem Dialerfall August 2003 - also haben nichts mit dem Fall zu tun, der Dialer trug nur den gleichen Namen...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (11 April 2005)

siehe auch
http://www.telefontarife.de/forum/x-internet/2083-1.html
(August 2004 - Lucy-Nummer 0900900000077 und intexus 090090001227)

Dieser Fall hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich erledigt


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (11 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> * 1. Don't Panic.
> * 2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
> * 3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
> * 4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
> ...



1) Die Panik ist schon wieder vorbei. Aber ich muss nun zusehen daß ich die Forderungen zurückweisen kann.
2) Erste-Hilfe-Kasten habe ich bereits gelesen. Nur nicht vollständig *alle* Postings, Musterbriefe etc. Das würde Wochen dauern, oder ??
3+4) Über die Suchfunktion habe ich mich die vergangenen Tage durch dieses super Forum gehangelt. Ich habe nur nicht die 100%-ige Antwort gefunden...
Aber es müssen "unendlich" viele Postings sein  
5) Die NUBs habe ich auch gelesen. Habe ich dagegen vestossen?

Ich wollte nicht *alle* Postings lesen und zu dtms und nexnet kommen nicht so viele Beiträge die "so richtig" zu meinem Fall passen.
Deshalb habe ich an die User die so schon lange im Thema sind appelliert und um Hilfe gebeten.  :respekt:   :respekt: 
Für mich ist das alles derzeit Neuland...



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Du mal bitte die komplette 0900-Nummer posten? winmuschi ist ein Fall für sich, der vor einiger Zeit gehörig Wirbel verursacht hat. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die wieder "neu" ins Geschäft einsteigen...



Wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe: Die DFÜ-Verbindung habe ich gelöscht *ohne* vorher die Nummer zu notieren, etc.
Die wichtigen Infos habe ich erst hier im Forum gelesen. 

Ich kann mich nur an 0900... erinnern (steht auch so auf der Rechnung). Dann war für mich klar -> die Verbindung muss sofort gelöscht werden bevor noch mehr Kosten entstehen.
Die ganze Nummer ist *nirgends* auf der Rechnung oder der Mahnung zu finden.
Zu WinMuschi habe ich einiges im Internet gefunden. Aber alles schon "steinalt".

Es gibt tatsächlich noch eine weitere EXE auf dem Rechner -> webcam.exe !!
Das Icon ist von beiden Programmen identisch.
Wie die Anmeldung (falls es eine gab -> meine Tochter bestreitet es) auf der Homepage aussah, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich war es ja nicht ... 
 :abgelehnt: 

Ich denke gerade darüber nach ob ich einen Versuch mache und eines der beiden Programme (bei gezogenem Telefonkabel) starte um zu sehen ob sich die DFÜ-Verbindung wieder installiert. Dann könnte ich die Nummer posten.


Aber schon mal vielen Dank für eure weiteren Tipps.
Ich werde mich noch gleich mal auf die Suche machen den optimalen Widerspruch zu finden (auch wenn es schon ein wenig her ist und somit evtl. zu spät für einen Widerspruch/Einspruch) und an die Telekom und an Nexnet senden.

Ansonsten ein tolles Forum :respekt:   :respekt:   :respekt: 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (11 April 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> siehe auch
> http://www.telefontarife.de/forum/x-internet/2083-1.html
> (August 2004 - Lucy-Nummer 0900900000077 und intexus 090090001227)
> 
> Dieser Fall hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich erledigt



Danke.
Eine Frage: Wenn ich die Suche bei der RegTp starte, kommt die Meldung dass es noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Wie jetzt?
Ist das Vorgehen von denen nun illegal oder nicht? Und wie lange brauchen die um eine "engültige" Entscheidung zu treffen. Oder wollen die nicht?
Verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## sascha (11 April 2005)

Das muss die RegTP so schreiben, weil es sich um einen Verwaltungsakt handelt, sprich: Die Regulierer ergreifen Maßnahmen, die betroffene Firma *kann* aber dagegen Widerspruch einlegen. Erst wenn die Frist dafür abgelaufen ist, dann ist die Sache rechtskräftig (=bestandskräftig).


----------



## KatzenHai (12 April 2005)

Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> 5) Die NUBs habe ich auch gelesen. Habe ich dagegen vestossen?


Nein. Aber es wird darum gebeten, das auch weiterhin so zu machen 



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Du mal bitte die komplette 0900-Nummer posten? winmuschi ist ein Fall für sich, der vor einiger Zeit gehörig Wirbel verursacht hat. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die wieder "neu" ins Geschäft einsteigen...


Rufe mal bei deiner rechnungsstellenden Telco (Telekom?) an und frage nach der Nummer - meistens bekommt man telefonisch Auskunft, soweit dies möglich ist (keine Nummernsperre etc.).
Bekommst du keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (12 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe soeben die beiden Einschreiben (Telekom + Nexnet) nach Vorlage des Musterbriefes geschrieben und sende es nun ab.
Einen Anruf, wegen der Nummer vorab, bei der Telekom leiste ich mir


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2005)

Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke gerade darüber nach ob ich einen Versuch mache und eines der beiden Programme (bei gezogenem Telefonkabel) starte um zu sehen ob sich die DFÜ-Verbindung wieder installiert. Dann könnte ich die Nummer posten.



Es kann sein, dass gar keine Nummer in der DFÜ eingetragen wird. Deshalb empfiehlt es sich ein Programm mitlaufen zu lassen, dass die DFÜ-Einwahl überwacht. Zu empfehlen war bis vor einigen Monaten "Dialer Control". Zu Deinen Testzwecken kann ich Dir noch eine alte Version (Freeware) schicken, die nicht registriert werden muss aber dennoch brauchbare Ergebnisse liefert. Teile mir per PN Deine E-Mail-Adresse mit!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 April 2005)

Alternative (mit etwas mehr Gefrickel, dafuer weniger Download):

-Modem Log und Echo beim Modem einschalten
http://www.modemsite.com/56k/modemlog2k.asp 
(leider Beschreibung auf die Schnelle nur auf Englisch gefunden)

-Einwahl bei gezogenem Stecker starten und Rufnummer auslesen
(Meldung ATDT***** wird zum Modem gesendet, Rufnummer wird aus Sicherheitsgruenden ausge****, aber in der Antwort steht die Rufnummer im Klartext  )

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## BenTigger (12 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb empfiehlt es sich ein Programm mitlaufen zu lassen, dass die DFÜ-Einwahl überwacht.



Noch besser wäre es, sämtliche Mehr oder auch wenigerwertnummern bei der Telekom sperren zu lassen. Dann können die Dialer auf dem PC Kinder kriegen und schaden der Geldbörse trotzdem nicht.

Denn, Software kann sich immer irren und Schädlinge durchlassen.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2005)

...ist schon klar, aber Frank will der Ursache auf den Grund gehen und ein bischen experimentieren.


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (12 April 2005)

*Anruf bei der Telekom: Manches ist nicht nur kostenlos, ...*

... sondern auch nutzlos.

Ich habe mit einer sehr freundlichen Dame vom CallCenter gesprochen. Sie war überaus hilfsbereit.

Sie konnte mir jedoch **keine** Auskunft über *externe* Anbieternummern geben. Sondern nur die aufgelaufenen Kosten.  :gruebel: 

Die Nummern die ausschließlich die Telekom betreffen hätte Sie mir nennen können -> die wollte ich aber nicht    

So, nun muss ich ersteinmal abwarten was meine beiden Einschreiben mit Rückschein bewirken.
Die Kosten dafür darf man sich nicht überlegen, sonst kommt man in Versuchung einfach zu bezahlen.  :dagegen: 

Ende März habe ich den Tel.-Anbieter gewechselt und dabei auch die Sonderrufnummern gesperrt.  8) 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, auch bezüglich WinMuschi ...
... und vielleicht doch noch mal mit der Tochter reden??

Nachtrag:
Vielen Dank für die PNs und die Progs. Werde die EXE damit mal laufen lassen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505

Zur Speicherung von Daten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2005)

Nett, der Dialer...
Neue Startseite... Du elender Bär, das darf der doch gar nicht...
RegTP:
h**p://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584256

Inmhalteanbieter und Registrierungsvertreter:
Matthias M*, Nuthestrasse 43 14552 Saarmund
(gleicher Name, gleiche Anschrift, aber 14558 Nuthetal)
Ist beides südlich von Potsdam, falls da jemand herkommt... zum Beispiel der Herr Ulf L*, der die Sauereien mit den alten winmuschis gemacht hat? Der verwendete die Adresse Richard-Kuckuck-Strasse 5 in 14458 Bergholz-Rehbrücke)

Tanjamausi ist angeblich Polin:
Inga M*, Barohma 23, 09733 Tscheni, Polen

hashwert laut RegTP:
 DB328016D1B746B4FD322D0D37A39569F6114BCE


----------



## KatzenHai (12 April 2005)

Wenn DAS hier der Dialer war, bekommt die Angelegenheit eine andere Note


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2005)

@KatzenHai: Das ist der Dialer vom Vertriebsleiter. 
P.S.: Könnte mir bitte die Firma intexus mitteilen, wer sich hinter
gc-11257
verbirgt? (ich hab auch noch 'n Parameter: 6.004natc002 - weiß nicht, was der bedeutet... )

Der Dialer (gc-11257) lauert nämlich auf der veränderten Startseite...
Dazu verweise ich auch auf dieses posting...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=101042#101042
[email protected]
P.S.: Ich war mir wegen der Freizügigkeit des Dialerlayouts nicht sicher und hab halt die Dame passend angekleidet 

@intexus: Ist die Vermutung abartig, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit einem mainpean-webmaster geben könnte? Schreiben Sie mir doch bitte dazu eine PN... Vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen?

p.s.:
die geänderte Startseite liefert keine whoisdaten (startpa**.bz) und das "Addressierungsmermal" ist geparkt, üblicherweise würde die regtp jetzt da kucken, ob da ein böser Dialer ist - aber vielleicht glauben sie's ja auch so, schick denen mal die zwei exe-Dateien (aber kündige das an, sonst wird deine mail abgewiesen)
Der hashwert stimmt nicht mit der winmuschi.exe überein (aber ohne Gewähr)


----------



## galdikas (12 April 2005)

*gc-11257*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Könnte mir bitte die Firma intexus mitteilen, wer sich hinter
> gc-11257 verbirgt?



Es ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, daß bei Fernabsatzverträgen der Unternehmer (und Anbieter des Vertrags) über seine Identität zu informieren hat ...

Das bedeutet dann meines Erachtens umgekehrt, daß derjenige, der sich als "Betreiber des Angebots" bezeichnet,  der Anbieter des Angebots, d.h. der Anbieter ist. Und das heißt dann, daß er sich nicht (mehr) darauf hinausreden könnte, daß hier (in Wahrheit) irgendein anderer "Anbieter" sei, nämlich ein Herr gc-11257.

Und wenn Mainpean dies doch tut, dann läge meines Erachtens eine nicht ordnungsgemäße vorvertragliche Fernabsatz-Informationserteilung vor.

Intexus ist doch nach eigener Darstellung "nur" der Hersteller der Abrechnungssoftware.

Mainpean will sich auch "nur" als (inhaltlich unbeteiligter) Dienstleister zur Abrechnung eines "Diensteangebots" herausreden, der die "eigentliche" Leistung inhaltlich nicht anbietet/verantwortet.

Grüße,
gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2005)

@gal: Dann wäre also Mainpean mit einem Intexusdialer Anbieter auf der Startseite, die winmuschi.exe einstellt? Das ist ja nicht übel... Der Originaldialer stellt die Startseite mit einem Parameter ein, ich werde das mal ausprobieren 
Wenn aber gc-11257 "nur" so was wäre wie day, dann hat dieser uns allen ja feinsäuberlichst präsentiert, dass Mainpean für alles verantwortlich ist - das wäre für Mainpean kein Problem, da der Dialer auf der Startseite ja so rechtskonform ist, wie es aktuelle mainpean-Dialer ja sind.

Aber mainpean könnte evtl. Angaben machen, wer genau der Mensch ist, der _diesen speziellen_ mp-Dialer dort einsetzt. Das wäre dann der direkte Nutznießer der Startseiteneinstellung des winmuschi.exe - die dokumentierbar ungefragt passiert


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (12 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, der Dialer...
> Neue Startseite... Du elender Bär, das darf der doch gar nicht...



Da fällt mir ein, daß ich die Startseite vom InternetExplorer bei meiner Tochter wieder auf "leer" zurücksetzen musste.
Mann oh Mann
Den Eintrag habe ich auch nicht gespeichert.   :evil: 

Man(n) lernt dazu.
Versprochen. 

Die anderen Postings lese ich heute Abend. Da sind mir nicht alle Zusammenhänge klar.

Danke schon mal.  

:respekt:


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen Postings lese ich heute Abend. Da sind mir nicht alle Zusammenhänge klar.


 Die sind für Dich im Moment eigentlich unerheblich, wichtig ist, dass Du (oder jemand) die RegTP davon überzeugt, dass an eine Rücknahme der Registrierung des Dialers gedacht werden könnte.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean will sich auch "nur" als (inhaltlich unbeteiligter) Dienstleister zur Abrechnung eines "Diensteangebots" herausreden, der die "eigentliche" Leistung inhaltlich nicht anbietet/verantwortet.


Da past doch mein Posting von neulich ganz gut dazu - weder aus Berlin, noch Wiener Webmaster gab es dazu eine Meldung (Stirnrunzeln habe ich nicht gesehen).

Was die Winmuschi betrifft, so würde mich auch interessieren, ob Ulf L. ein Kunde von Mainpean ist. Noch viel brennender würde mich aber interessieren, was das Finanzamt Potsdam mit dessen Buchhaltung für den Hundesalon gemacht hat, den er in früheren Dialerzeiten betrieben hatte. Immerhin lag dort eine deftige Anzeige vor. Aber vielleicht irren wir hier und es ist gar nicht der U., der da rumdialert sondern einer seiner Partner aus Zeiten der 300-€-Dialer-Aktion, damit meine ich insbesondere den, dessen Vater RA ist und dem die Cottbuser Behörden nichts angedeihen ließen (soviel ich weiß!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2005)

@vertriebsmeister: hast du was im Ordner c:\windows\downloaded program files stehen, was Dir komisch vorkommt? 

[vergangenheit & gegenwart]
ok, die Historie der winmuschi und den link zu den Münchnern lass ich wieder und verweise statt dessen auf folgendes (ebenfalls eher für Tüftler und nicht für den betroffenen Vertriebsmeister) 
@ Dialer wie oben:
web.archive.org/web/20041019022801/http://[addressierungsmerkmal]/de/autostart.htm
von dort erfolgt ein Aufruf auf eine Seite, die es nicht mehr gibt (vielleicht aber auch nur, um eine Grafik zu holen, nämlich wahrscheinlich diese:






)

s.a.
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.[addressierungsmerkmal]/*
(wobei die Sterne da hin gehören)
nur falls vielleicht jemand sich bei der RegTP beschwert und die sagen, dass sie nix finden 

Das ist das Fenster vor dem Dialerdownload
http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.[addressierungsmerkmal]/de/index.htm



> Klicken Sie jetzt auf Weiter und im folgenden Dialog auf Öffnen.


der folgende Dialog ist der hier  
(auch geeignet, um zu sehen, dass "winmuschi.exe" downgeloadet wird - und zwar automatisch)
web.archive.org/web/*/[addressierungsmerkmal]/de/manuell.htm
(nach einer eingestellten Wartezeit öffnet sich
http://web.archive.org/web/20050412151840/http://[addressierungsmerkmal]/de/winmuschi.exe
(das heutige Datum steht da drin, weil die Seite nicht gefunden wird - der link steht aber auch im Fenster)

übrigens scheint die Technik identisch zu sein zu dem, was der Gutachter G. in seinem Gutachten beschreibt
(siehe, für Kenner dieses Gutachtens:
web.archive.org/web/*/lucius2003.b** )

Also wer auch immer da aktiv war, er war aktiv _wie lucy_

ALLERDINGS kommt evtl. nach den bisher gezeigten Fenstern (vgl. posting weiter oben) noch ein weiteres Fenster. Ob das den Dialer vor dem Cuttermesser aus Meschede bewahrt, bezweifle ich erheblich!

P.S.: Nutznießer dieser Ausführungen mögen bitte erwägen, meiner Frau eine Rose zu schicken. 


ach übrigens... gc steht natürlich für "girlscam", also genau das Programm mit jener girlscam.exe, die in dem fenster zu sehen ist, mit dem gewisse Wiener Grusskarten verkaufen 

siehe
http://register.stard*.de/index.php?pid=gc-11257


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (13 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @vertriebsmeister: hast du was im Ordner c:\windows\downloaded program files stehen, was Dir komisch vorkommt?
> 
> 
> übrigens scheint die Technik identisch zu sein zu dem, was der Gutachter G. in seinem Gutachten beschreibt
> ...



Bin nicht sicher. Ein Verzeichnis habe ich kopiert, da sich die Dateien nicht einzeln verschieben lassen wollten.
Aber ich glaube da ging es um ActiveX (ja nicht ganz ungefährlich das Zeugs).
Ich sehe nach und poste dann abends. 
Noch habe ich einen Job ...  
 

Ich verstehe von den letzten Postings nur ein Viertel, aber ...

Was mich natürlich brennend interessiert ist, wie komme ich gegen die Brüder an (NexNet wird doch nicht einfach einen Fisch vom Haken lassen oder?).


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2005)

NexNet macht´s für die DTMS und die wiederum in eigener Sache - der Anbieter hat den Umsatz schon ausgeschüttet bekommen. Deshalb sind die ja so stur und dabei hilft Dir vorerst eigentlich nur das:


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (13 April 2005)

*Ordner: /downloaded program files*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @vertriebsmeister: hast du was im Ordner c:\windows\downloaded program files stehen, was Dir komisch vorkommt?



Also das ist genau der Ordner den ich gesichert habe    

Dort befinden sich mehrere Dateien mit "vernüftigen" Bezeichnungen (Java, Shockwave, OfficeUpdate, QDiag..,etc.).

Aber auch zwei die nur aus Nummern bestehen (1x beschädigt; 1x unbekannt)

ID von "unbekannt": {00000055-9980-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
Codebasis: h**p://codecs.microsoft.com/codecs/i386/fhg.CAB
Abhängigkeit: fhg.inf

ID von "Beschädigt": {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F}
Codebasis: h**p://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?38060.1557175926
Abhängkeiten: 3 Dateien: IUCTL.INF, IUCTL.DLL (beschädigt), IUENGINE.DLL

Sieht für mich nicht sonderlich gefährlich aus, aber ...

... hope this helps


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (13 April 2005)

*RegTp: Meldung von ...*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das "Wie" finde ich sicherlich in den Tiefen des Forums.    

Eine Bitte: Hat jemand den Link "griffbereit"? Danke :dafuer: 
Ich werde mir dann nach dem Studium überlegen ob ich in der Lage bin das durch zu ziehen.

Schönen Abend noch.

und  :respekt:  :respekt:  für eure Unterstützung und euer KowHow


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2005)

was du in downloaded progs hast, ist ein codec und wohl ein windowsupdate (harmlos). Also wurde der dialer nicht mit 'nem active-x installiert (zumindest ist da keines). 

Bei der RegTP kannst Du mal anrufen:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html

oder eine mail schicken (aber nicht die Dialer anhängen, sonst kommt die mail zurück, frag nach, wie der Dialer zu denen kommen soll).

ich denke, es wäre auch nicht falsch, diese Diskussion hier zu erwähnen. Ich bin leider im Moment zeitlich überlastet und werde keine Beschwerde wegen dieses Dialers machen. Den link zu hierher schicke ich aber mal der RegTP. Doppelt genäht hält besser 

falls jmd. eine bessere Idee hat, bitte anmerken


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2005)

Hatte ich nicht eine Frage an intexus gestellt?
WER IST GC-11257???

Huuuhuuu


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2005)

...wieso sollten sie antworten? Steht da nicht ihr eigener Kundenschutz über Deinem Interesse, diesen verbal hier im Forum zerreißen zu wollen? Bei der Nichtbeantwortung von Fragen kommt eine gewisse Routine auf.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90974#90974
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=91104#91104


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (19 April 2005)

*Letzte Mahnung von Nexnet eingetroffen*

Nachdem beide Rückscheine (Telek. + Nexnet) gestern eingetroffen sind, hatte ich die Hoffnung daß auch der Einzelverbindungsnachweis bald kommt.

Jetzt ist aber doch nur die doofe "letzte Mahnung" von Nexnet im Umschlag.   :x 

Nun habe ich doch schon Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt. Muss ich dass nun schon wieder tun?
Gibt es da etwas "stärkeres"?

Da war doch im Forum so ein Schreiben bei dem erst der Eintreiber eine "Leistung" erbringen muss bevor er weiter machen (mahnen) kann.    
Ich werde mal stöbern ...


.. und halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2005)

...die Ignoranz hat keine Grenzen - übe Dich doch auch darin, Deine Schuldigkeit hast Du bereits getan.


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (20 April 2005)

*Keine Daten bei der Telekom verfügbar??*

Soeben erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Telekom.

"Es ist der DT *nicht* möglich mir die Rufnummer, Zeit oder andere Daten zu geben, da kein Antrag auf Einzelverbindungsnachweis zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl bestanden hat.
... und glauben Sie mir ich bin kein CallCenter-MA, *ich kenne mich aus*!"  

Wenn ich diesen Link hier im Forum lese, dann dazu lieber :stumm:

Die Daten soll nun Nexnet liefern, die haben angeblich die Daten.   :lol:

So weit, so schlecht.
Der Widerspruch bei Nexnet läuft, die letzte Mahnung (siehe oben) ist da ...

Reicht nun wirklich abwarten?
Oder doch lieber aktiv werden und gegen die "letzte Mahnung " nochmals vorgehen?
Und bei dtms AG auch noch einen Widerspruch einlegen mit Anforderung des Einzelverb.-nachweis??   :-? 

Danke schon mal für eure Unterstützung   

und Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Telekom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht richtig - zumindest, wenn man München und Oberbayern als Maßstab her nimmt. Seit 1.2.04 hat die DTAG (bundesweit) die s. g. Missbrauchserkennung von Mehrwertnummern installiert. Dabei werden alle Verbindungen zu 0190/0900er Nummern dokumentiert und gespeichert, um bei späteren Rückfragen der Endkunden Auskunft geben zu können oder um Zweifel an der Rechnung in eigener Sache widerlegen zu können. Wann die Daten gelöscht werden, konnte mir bislang niemand sagen - gemäß Auskunft eines Ansprechpartners sei die Zeit von mindestens drei Monaten realistisch, aber eher noch mehr!


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (20 April 2005)

Das war auch meine "sehr bestimmt" formulierte Aussage, aber ...
... ich habe dann den Ton und die Lautstärke begrenzt ....  :motz:

Solange ich keine schriftliche Quelle habe die diese Speicherung belegt, habe ich keine Handhabe den MA aus Bad Kissingen (wo die überall NLs haben die nicht in meiner Nähe sind) von mir aus anzurufen und mit den Ohren an die Wand zu nageln. 
Es sei denn ich bekomme eine "Kopie" eines Schreibens der DT ....    

In der Zwischenzeit   :juggle:


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2005)

Wenn Du das bisher telefonisch regeln wolltest, dann ist das mEn nicht der richtige Weg. Mache es schriftlich, dann bekommst Du auch einen Schriftsatz zurück.


> Es sei denn ich bekomme eine "Kopie" eines Schreibens der DT ....


Von mir nicht aber ich nutze dieses System selbst recht oft für diverse Recherchen meiner Kunden - immer mit Ergebnis!


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (20 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du das bisher telefonisch regeln wolltest, dann ist das mEn nicht der richtige Weg. Mache es schriftlich, dann bekommst Du auch einen Schriftsatz zurück.



Die DT hat *mich* angerufen. Ja so etwas gibt es!   8)



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> > Es sei denn ich bekomme eine "Kopie" eines Schreibens der DT ....
> 
> 
> Von mir nicht aber ich nutze dieses System selbst recht oft für diverse Recherchen meiner Kunden - immer mit Ergebnis!



"Dieses System" = diese ausgezeichneten Foren?   Das hatte ich vor.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

*Der passende Bericht bei Heise...*

Unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58826
gibt es bei Heise einen sehr passenden Bericht zum Thema.


Streit um Telefonrechnung: Telekom muss Einzelverbindungen beweisen

Die Deutsche Telekom[1] muss die Korrektheit einer Telefonrechnung mit einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis belegen, wenn der Kunde dies verlangt. Das geht aus einem am Donnerstag bekannt gewordenen Urteil des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt hervor. Das Gericht wies die Zahlungsklage der Deutschen Telekom gegen eine Kundin zurück (Az.: 31 C 79/05-83).

(...)


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (27 April 2005)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Nachdem ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung bezahle, habe ich mir eine telefonische Rechtsberatung gegönnt.    

Der RA rät mir "abzuwarten". Ich habe mit dem Widerspruch meinen Teil getan und nun ist Nexnet dran den nächsten Schritt (= Mahnbescheid) zu tun.
Sollte wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen, dann widersprechen und weiterhin abwarten. 
 :juggle: 

Tja, das war es ersteinmal.

Dank und  :respekt: für eure Unterstützung hier im Forum.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (27 April 2005)

*RegTP: Beschwerde, Meldung, etc.*

Ich bin daran interessiert in der nächsten Zeit, die RegTP zu informieren.
(im Moment ziemlich unter Zeitdruck)

Gibt es da eine genaue Vorgehensweise?
Kennt jemand einen Ansprechpartner an den ich die "Daten" direkt senden kann?

Danke.


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2005)

*Re: RegTP: Beschwerde, Meldung, etc.*



			
				Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin daran interessiert in der nächsten Zeit, die RegTP zu informieren. (im Moment ziemlich unter Zeitdruck)


Wenn nicht zeitnah, dann wäre die Info nicht unbedingt erfolgversprechend. Sieh´ es so - solange die RegTP nichts von einem Missbrauch erfährt, prüft und handelt sie auch nicht. Das bedeutet, das noch einige Leute mehr, wie Du,  reinfallen.



			
				Vertriebsmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da eine genaue Vorgehensweise?
> Kennt jemand einen Ansprechpartner an den ich die "Daten" direkt senden kann?


Direkt an: [email protected], einfach den Sachverhalt so genau als möglich schildern, unter Benennung der Mehrwertnummer und ggf. Screenshots. Keine ausführbaren Dateien anhängen - in dem Fall per Post auf Datenträger. Siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## Vertriebsmeister (7 November 2005)

*neue Runde(n) mit Intrum und (...) & Konsorten*

nun habe ich 2 Schreiben von Inrum erhalten.
Eines mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit der
Zielrufnummer: 090090001523 
und dem 
Diensteanbieter: Matthias Me***, Nuthestr. 4* in 14552 Saarmund

Aber eigentlich hatte Aka-Aka das schon im April herausgefunden.

Bisher "nur" Drohungen nun endlich zu zahlen ...

Wir haben nun aktuell ein Angebot erhalten, einfach 80% von knapp 90€ zu zahlen. 
Einen  :evil:  werde ich tun.

Mal sehen wie lange das noch geht.
Uns geht es jedenfalls auf die Nerven.   :x


----------



## sascha (7 November 2005)

> Uns geht es jedenfalls auf die Nerven.



Genau das ist Sinn und Zweck der Übung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2005)

Menno, da hab ich doch so'ne schöne Beschwerde geschrieben mit links hierher...


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde deshalb Ihrem Hinweis nachgehen, die Angaben überprüfen und ggf. Folgemaßnahmen einleiten


Gäääähn

bei der RegTP ist "winmuschi" übrigens der älteste registrierte Dialer 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=8

auch das ist "noch nicht bestandskräftig"
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1314796


----------

